# New Speedway



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Been at this a few times now, but this is what I've come up with. Its painted AFX track on a 3.5 by 10 table. Table is built to come apart in two halves if necessary.

I went back, way back, to my original layout and extended it a bit. Based on the Tuckaway 25, with 18 inch curves. I waffled a lot...its a constant thing for me. I love ovals but I like the road course too, so this time I just did it so I could have both. It will convert, so I guess you call this a "roval"

Its sitting on outdoor carpet. A friend of mine has a business doing carnival games and kids bounce-houses, and he had a pile of this stuff left over from building a portable mini putt course. I like the way it looks, but some of the guys were right...its pretty tough to get everything even on this stuff when you screw the track down on carpet. I think I'm going to have to shim it underneath in a few places.

I'll be using some doorstop molding for outer catch walls and will be adding some billboards and such...maybe a pit area. As it stands, I'm wired up and ready to go. All I need to do is figure out how to get the AFX lap counters set up in a way that satisfies me.

Anyway, here it is. Try not to look to hard at the mess in the background.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Lookin' good, I like it.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

impressive 4 lane "roval"
really like the idea that you can easily transform it into oval.
good job


----------

